# My rhom



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I love this fish, he's exactly the fish you hope you'll find when you get into fish keeping. Active, outgoing and interactive with people outside his tank and eats anything you throw at him, even my poor pleco









Said it before and I'll say it again, not bad at all for a big als pickup




































His heater burn has healed up nicely, the scar adds a little character anyway


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

good looking piranha bro


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn! nice fish but I love your camera. What's the res on that thing?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

6.3 megapixels I believe. 6.2 or 6.0 or something or other, too big I think sometimes. My picture folder on my computer takes up 7 gigabytes


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice, almost as much pron as I have! lol (joke)


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

nice fish! he looks just like mine... How big is he/she?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is your rhom?
is he a diamond back rhom


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Amazing rhom and pics


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

golfer931 said:


> nice fish! he looks just like mine... How big is he/she?
> [snapback]1079465[/snapback]​


I tried to put a measuring tape next to him and he started flipping out on it, but my guess would be about 6 inches SL. Never seen him do that before though, he must have a thing against the color yellow or something.



henry 79 said:


> how big is your rhom?
> is he a diamond back rhom
> [snapback]1079467[/snapback]​


It was sold as "black piranha" and that's all I know about it other than it's a rhom.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice fish bro. pics are flawless


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 6.3 megapixels I believe. 6.2 or 6.0 or something or other, too big I think sometimes. My picture folder on my *computer takes up 7 gigabytes*
> [snapback]1079448[/snapback]​


Lightweight. I got 20.99 Gigs in Pictures as of this post :laugh:



CROSSHAIR223 said:


> nice, almost as much pron as I have! lol (joke)
> [snapback]1079450[/snapback]​


Super weak. Im running 150 GIGS in porn









That Rhom is Super Sweet. Those eyes are Killer.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Super weak. Im running 150 GIGS in porn


Wouldn't be too proud of that







Nice pics elTwitcho


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

great shots as alway eltwitcho and your rhom is looking great! how about full tank shot?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice Rhom and pics.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

A very impressive specimen of a rhom..... very nice.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Rich,

No need convincing me!!!







I have always thought yours was the sweetest looking rhom I have ever seen ...as I said he is the Lord of the Rhoms.. and these new pics just qualify that!!!

What a find...I hope my Beatrice will end up something like yours...

Could you post some new full tank shots as well sometime?

Thanks mate

Jay


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

i dont even see the scar from the heater burn... all i see is a bad ass lookin fish


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

I want one just like that. How big was it when you got it and how old is it now? Also where did you get it from and how much?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This is how a rhom should look









He looks mean and healthy and the colour of his eyes is just amazing, my compliments :nod:

Edit: spelling


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > 6.3 megapixels I believe. 6.2 or 6.0 or something or other, too big I think sometimes. My picture folder on my *computer takes up 7 gigabytes*
> ...


lol, I've only got a 40 gig hard drive, cut me some slack









The porn is all backed up on DVDs anyway











fliptasciouz said:


> great shots as alway eltwitcho and your rhom is looking great! how about full tank shot?
> [snapback]1079758[/snapback]​












I didn't want to post it because well... last time I was trimming the tank he made a dash for my hand. Since then, I haven't trimmed my plants and it's been a bit over a month, so things are real overgrown and messy in there. The primary purpose of the plants is to purify the rhoms water, so I'm not too broken up that the tank looks sloppy, but it's a mess nonetheless.

View attachment 66617




jaejae said:


> Hey Rich,
> 
> No need convincing me!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks dude







, tank shot above.



zrreber said:


> i dont even see the scar from the heater burn... all i see is a bad ass lookin fish
> [snapback]1080264[/snapback]​


About an inch above the lateral line extending back from the gill plate. It's not too visible, just a streak of shiny scales actually. I think it looks cool anyway



JMurphy97 said:


> I want one just like that. How big was it when you got it and how old is it now? Also where did you get it from and how much?
> [snapback]1080277[/snapback]​


Got it last december at about 5 and a half inches, and he's probably about 6, 6 and a half now. He's actually put on a noticeable amount of size since I've had him, which I don't know what to attribute to, but it's a good sign anyway.

Picked him up for roughly the equivalent of 70 US dollars at a local big als. I wasn't really interested in a rhom, but he was biting the glass at me as I was crouching and looking at another tank so I picked him up right on the spot. Never saw a fish that was quite so outgoing as this one.

Thanks everyone


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

impressive! and very intimidateing


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

cooooooooooool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I love this fish, he's exactly the fish you hope you'll find when you get into fish keeping. Active, outgoing and interactive with people outside his tank and eats anything you throw at him, even my poor pleco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this one of the 79.99 rhoms as Yonge/Steeles??

and my rhom is still more bad ass, chases cats, fingers, feet, whatever u put outside the tank basically


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very nice fish twitchub! It looks like he's got the diamond scales morph on him too. It looks alot like mine.


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Beautiful pictures as usual. I'm hoping I'll get to that level of quality someday.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I love this fish, he's exactly the fish you hope you'll find when you get into fish keeping. Active, outgoing and interactive with people outside his tank and eats anything you throw at him, even my poor pleco
> ...


Actually, I have to disagree!!! I don't think your rhom is "more bad ass" as you put it. Just my opinion...Don't hate me for it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, very nice rhom and very nice pictures. You must have a really good camera.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice rhom eltwitcho!

does the little monster have a name?

if he doesn't, i think the name 'scarface' would fit perfectly!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

That is one BAD looking boy!!!







I LUV IT..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> Was this one of the 79.99 rhoms as Yonge/Steeles??
> [snapback]1080741[/snapback]​


Nope, like I said I got him back in December, not recently.



Kain said:


> Very nice fish twitchub! It looks like he's got the diamond scales morph on him too. It looks alot like mine.
> [snapback]1080744[/snapback]​


Yeah seems to be one of the diamond types, I just call it a plain old rhom for simplicity's sake











Brandtii said:


> Beautiful pictures as usual. I'm hoping I'll get to that level of quality someday.
> [snapback]1081126[/snapback]​


Lighting my man, 3 watts per gallon makes a huge difference, and it should still be a bit brighter but that's not practical for either my fish or my plants at that point.



jaejae said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > Was this one of the 79.99 rhoms as Yonge/Steeles??
> ...


That's ok, I tend to agree with you as well jae











BrandNew said:



> Nice rhom eltwitcho!
> 
> does the little monster have a name?
> 
> ...


Yep, in preparation for the days when he grows into a monster I've named him "Ahhhhnuld"


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dude the more I look at it, I realize that I love your fish. I want, no I need a fish like that. What size tank is it in and what color gravel/sand you have to make it look so good? Next question is: can I have your fish?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That tank is coming along great man. Glad t see it leared up for you


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice rhom. That scra looks kickass.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

JMurphy97 said:


> Dude the more I look at it, I realize that I love your fish. I want, no I need a fish like that. What size tank is it in and what color gravel/sand you have to make it look so good? Next question is: can I have your fish?
> [snapback]1082560[/snapback]​


Wouldn't part with him for the world. If I had to make the choice between keeping him or keeping my GT and convicts, red bellies and exos, Puffer and... well he's by himself or my betta, I would ditch all my other fish to keep the guy. He's probably the favorite pet I've ever owned.

Gravel is regular black stuff (I think Estes) mixed in with about 30 poundsw of laterite for the plants. Tank is a 40 breeder which I think should last him some time, i've never actually seen him go into the other half of the tank... he probably only uses 1 foot of the length spending his time patrolling front to back along the right hand wall of the tank. He's active as hell, but acts like he's in a 10 gallon inside of my 40 sometimes











Gordeez said:


> That tank is coming along great man. Glad t see it leared up for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's one hell of a Rhom you got there, Twitch! Awesome photography as well








His intense red eyes make it look like it was spawned by the devil himself


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent photography... average rhom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> excellent photography... average rhom
> [snapback]1088758[/snapback]​


I love you guys that just have to look for something to bag on, god forbid you were to shut up if you don't agree with someone, you've instead got this crazy notion that people seriously are interested in hearing you moan and bitch and sh*t on everyone's parade. Thank you for your immense contribution to this forum, now maybe you could consider taking up bungee jumping with the knot tied around your testicles and go be a PITA some place else.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

> you've instead got this crazy notion that people seriously are interested in hearing you moan and bitch


When did I moan and bitch? I said the truth about your thread, the photography skills are great, the rhom is average. That is the truth as it doesn't look like anything special to me.



> Thank you for your immense contribution to this forum


You are welcome



> maybe you could consider taking up bungee jumping with the knot tied around your testicles and go be a PITA some place else


You have way too much time on your hands or have some kind of mental disability to be thinking of things like this

whatever man i can see that iyou must always be the center of attention and you think you are so high and holy because you are an admin on a message board...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

> His intense red eyes make it look like it was spawned by the devil himself


That's what I thought Jonas!! twitch is in league with Lucifer... ohhhhhhhhh....coooool


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

how big is that guy?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

coolermaster said:


> how big is that guy?
> [snapback]1090824[/snapback]​


'bout six inches standard length. I think he's grown somewhat since I picked him up last december, nothing substantial but probably about three quarters of an inch which is excellent for a rhom. Densely planted tank and 50% weekly changes seem to be doing him good.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

That would be a POTM!


----------

